# Ruby's Babies



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Ruby's babies at 2weeks old. 2 boys and 2 girls, 2 boys and 1 girl looks to be Albino's and the other girl is an unknown color at this stage.

Read about Ruby's story here:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10094

Boy 1









Girl 1









Girl 2









Boy 2









Color Difference









Full Album here: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=161583190563019&id=161573963897275&aid=47389


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW! 3 albinos?! What are the chances in that? That is really super special. The other coloured one could come out a cinnacot like the mama or cinnamon. Looks more of a orange hue definitely.

Precious little things


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Ahh....cuteness overload! I love Girl #1's floppy ears, she looks like she might turn out to be a real cuddler. But, I also love Girl #2 who looks like she's waving hello with a big smile on her face! And those little pink snouts. I can't pick a favorite from these, I want them all!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

HappyHedgies said:


> WOW! 3 albinos?! What are the chances in that? That is really super special. The other coloured one could come out a cinnacot like the mama or cinnamon. Looks more of a orange hue definitely.
> 
> Precious little things


It happens often if there is albino on both parents side, very likely to get albino babies. They are not rare or worth any more than the colors. We guess that Ruby and the male she was bred with before she came to us as a rescue both have albino in their lines. These little ones are going to be hard to place in a new forever home that's for sure.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

They're darling. How could they be hard to find homes for, when they're so irresistably cute?  Pass my compliments on the Ruby on the beautiful babies. So glad she and the litter are healthy and doing well.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are so precious! I love their little squished faces. I'm really starting to love the albinos. I hope they get snatched up quikly by loving people.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd definitely give an albino hedgie or two a home! I can't fathom how someone could resist that cuteness!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful, all of them! I'm sure if they are hard to home, it'll just be because it's so hard to let go!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> HappyHedgies said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! 3 albinos?! What are the chances in that? That is really super special. The other coloured one could come out a cinnacot like the mama or cinnamon. Looks more of a orange hue definitely.
> ...


I just don't have an albino yet, I really would love to have one! I find them so beautiful and fascinating


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love albinos too!  I'd guess ruby eyed cinacot on the colored one.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Now at 3 weeks and 1 day old, Babies doing great 

Boy 1 - Reserved Kristy









Boy 2 - Available









Girl 1 - Available









Girl 2 - Available







\

Enjoy everyone they are so sweet!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

What beautiful, wonderful, precious babies


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Ooooh if it weren't totally impossible I would steal boy #2. I love how he's sleeping with his foot like... stuck in his ear practically haha. They'll all find loving homes, who could possibly resist them?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Haha yea he is a little cutie, they all are  As for homes....I'm not sure, these other 2 people are seemingly not liking the albinos or the colored girl and not even green boy from annalade.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

So sweet, how could anyone say no??


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Girl 2 is so sweet! When are you gonna move to US, Hedgehog Grove? :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

susanaproenca said:


> Girl 2 is so sweet! When are you gonna move to US, Hedgehog Grove? :lol:


i second your request! 

you would NEVER have any babies if you lived here...i know at least a few of us would have them all! :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > Girl 2 is so sweet! When are you gonna move to US, Hedgehog Grove? :lol:
> ...


You both realize that I am quite close to the US border for a few different upper states hehe


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

you are so bad! you may just have a rush. i can see it now: frazzled, road-weary, wild-eyed, hedgie beh-beh-crazed American women pounding at your door! :lol: :twisted:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Don't be discouraged! They are all so precious and are getting some wonderful socialization, I'm sure they'll go to wonderful, loving homes!
As for me, I'm only "allowed" to have up to 2 more (rescue) hedgies. I'm trying so hard not to lie to hubby! :lol: "2 hedgie babies, just down the street, NEED to be rescued! I'll be back in 2-4 days!"


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Haha yea he is a little cutie, they all are  As for homes....I'm not sure, these other 2 people are seemingly not liking the albinos or the colored girl and not even green boy from annalade.


How can people not.like albinos?? I know its the red eye thing and superstition but still how can you resist the cuteness?!?!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

the pics are super cute, i love the little babies when they are kind of half balled up and are just a pile of quills and skin...somehow, it looks adorable....

I like albinos, and i would certainly have one. RalphsDad didn't want an albino - he said he is afraid that their eyes hurt them and they are uncomfortable in the light and he'd be constantly worried his little hedgie was hurting in some way..... :| (Are their eyes more sensitive because of the lack of pigment? I don't know....)


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

They don't seem any more bothered by the light than our dark eyed hedgies. Our Chloe who is an albino (a rehome), she comes our at night when the lights are still on, during cuddle time we have lights on and she just splats out on our laps and doesnt care about the light either, she never tries to hide from it or anything.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

If only I weren't an entire country away... I would happily take an albino girl off your hands Good luck finding them all happy, loving homes


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

We are 5 weeks old on Sunday 

Chocolate - Reserved for Kristy

Sweet little man though likes to have an attitude when he thinks cuddle time is over lol









Boy 2 - Available
We love this little guy, he is a snuggle bug like Penelope.









Girl 1  - Available
Starting to look like momma -Ruby eyed Cinnicot - she is a sweet once held for a few minutes.









Girl 2 (Penelope) - Available
She is such a snuggle bug, loves falling asleep in the hand and loves kisses


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Can't... Take it... Anymore... Please send girl 2 to me! That little tail is just beyond adorable.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Can't... Take it... Anymore... Please send girl 2 to me! That little tail is just beyond adorable.


She is just adorable isn't she. Penelope is a love bug for sure, I love her so much going to be hard to give her up when and if the time comes lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are all so sweet! If only... :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Penelope looks so sweet it just about makes one weep. They are all adorable.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

PJM said:


> Don't be discouraged! They are all so precious and are getting some wonderful socialization, I'm sure they'll go to wonderful, loving homes!
> As for me, I'm only "allowed" to have up to 2 more (rescue) hedgies. I'm trying so hard not to lie to hubby! :lol: "2 hedgie babies, just down the street, NEED to be rescued! I'll be back in 2-4 days!"


Lol, just down the street, be back in 2-4 days, that's hilarious.
Chocolate just has the cutest pink nose, I mean thats like bright pink. They're all so cute!!!!!!!!!! I'm really glad I got over my initial dislike of red/ruby eyes on hedgehogs


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

PJM said:


> Don't be discouraged! They are all so precious and are getting some wonderful socialization, I'm sure they'll go to wonderful, loving homes!
> As for me, I'm only "allowed" to have up to 2 more (rescue) hedgies. I'm trying so hard not to lie to hubby! :lol: "2 hedgie babies, just down the street, NEED to be rescued! I'll be back in 2-4 days!"


Lol, just down the street, be back in 2-4 days, that's hilarious.
Chocolate just has the cutest pink nose, I mean thats like bright pink. They're all so cute!!!!!!!!!! I'm really glad I got over my initial dislike of red/ruby eyes on hedgehogs


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

They are too precious! Gotta love those sweet faces


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

I just wanted to say, I did not intend to post twice, and the time is now up for me to delete the post, so I must look like an idiot


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

leopardhedgehog said:


> I just wanted to say, I did not intend to post twice, and the time is now up for me to delete the post, so I must look like an idiot


Pffffttt!!! Happens to all of us!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

leopardhedgehog said:


> I just wanted to say, I did not intend to post twice, and the time is now up for me to delete the post, so I must look like an idiot


Pffffttt!!! Happens to all of us!


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Squeeeeeeeeeee so cute

The first girl looks like a mini Annabelle :lol:

Seriously trying to convince hedgie-daddy that we need another child :roll:


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

may be champagne???
i think that.. cmiiw


----------

